# Stiff hinges



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Anyone have any advice regarding freeing up stiff hinges on locker doors. Have removed the plastic end caps & poured oil into the space plus sprayed with WD40 but no effect, hinge still stiff.

Any ideas?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

One half of the hinge is attached by allen bolts, usually the vehicle body half. Unbolt them and the hinge will seperate so you can grease the shaft. Use a waterproof grease! A cycle shop is a good source


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

I had the same type of hinge on my previous motorhome, absolutely naff design with dissimilar metals. The only answer was to dismantle as said. You could try gentle heat to take advantage of different expansion rates to allow the oil in. Another point is that I always understood WD40 is not a lubricant and disperses fairly quickly.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks Techno. Did remove the allen bolts from the door side as the body side is fixed with large pop rivetts, but the hinge did not separate. Does the pin need to be removed to separate the two halves? If so how do you remove the pin?


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

I do this kind of job the lazy man way. I've got a can of spray grease, gets the job done for me everytime. Cost £1, expensive but worth it.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Devonboy said:


> Thanks Techno. Did remove the allen bolts from the door side as the body side is fixed with large pop rivetts, but the hinge did not separate. Does the pin need to be removed to separate the two halves? If so how do you remove the pin?


It's probably just tight (hence needing lube), just wiggle it too and fro whilst pulling.
The hinge pin is captive in one half only the other half should slide off but in your case it needs a lot of help. It could be that you've lubricated the captive part which would have no effect at all.


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Another tip if you brake the hinge apart, is to CAREFULLY drill 0.5mm bigger hole where the hinge pin go's in. Normally i only do it on the plastic inserts of the hinge.

Phil


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Going back to what John said! The hinge body will be aluminium and the pin steel. A sure way to free them is boiling water from the kettle but wear an oven glove to pull it apart.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the advice. Will attempt to strip down taking note of your suggestions.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

JohnWebb said:


> Clipped: Another point is that I always understood WD40 is not a lubricant and disperses fairly quickly.


Well said John! WD40 has an ingredient which actually SWELLS the plastic and successfully makes the hinge even stiffer. 

I tend to lubricate with silicon furniture polish or or silicon spray or teflon spray as used on tread mills etc...

Good luck, Dave Devonboy.


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

Show them a picture of ann widdecombe, that will take any stiffness away.


----------

